# LSI 'megaide' shim driver compiling problem

## KingDaveRa

Hi all.

I've been trying with this one for some time, and I'm not having much luck.

I've got an HP DL310 server, which has one of these half-baked LSI CSB6 'MegiaIDE' RAID controllers. The driver is closed source, so LSI have written a shim for the driver, which is GPL'd. I've got the shim driver, and I'm trying to compile it against a 2.6.0 kernel, ultimately so I can make a LiveCD, and install Gentoo properly. 

So far, the best I can get is screens full of symbol errors and problems with the code. It completely errors and gives up.

Has anybody else done this? If so, what did you do? If I really have to, I can live with a 2.4 kernel - I just want to use Gentoo rather than Redhat 8!

Here's the readme - is there anything missing I should be doing:

Thanks in advance.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Introduction
> 
> ------------
> ...

 

----------

